
Podcasting the Past - tintinnabula
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/3036
======
thrifter
Podcasting is hard work! I have a podcast called Jesus in Books. I read a book
about the historical Jesus Christ, then discuss it. It's pretty tame stuff
compared to, say, Dan Carlin's epic _Hardcore History_ , and a lot shorter
too. My episodes rarely go longer than 20 minutes, but the time to prepare,
record and edit the episode is about _20 hours_.

So yeah, podcasting can be time consuming, but I find it's a great way to
commit what I've read to memory and formulate my own opinion on the subject
matter.

Here's my podcast for anyone who is interested in checking it out:
[https://soundcloud.com/jesusinbooks](https://soundcloud.com/jesusinbooks)

~~~
BurningFrog
The cheat is to have your podcast be two reasonably witty people interviewing
each other.

Then you just talk for 30-120 minutes, and the episode is pretty much done.

This is how most comedian podcasts work.

------
mirimir
I'm probably way outside the norm here, but I don't like podcasts. Or videos,
for that matter. I'd rather just read the material. Because it's faster, and I
can jump around far more easily. I'm guessing that people mostly listen to
podcasts while commuting. Which I don't do. I can't imagine listening while
working. And even the idea of sitting around listening to someone talk makes
me nervous.

Anyway, I'd be curious to hear how others experience them.

~~~
ufo
I like to hear podcasts when I am performing some mindless task that keeps my
hands or eyes busy. Driving or cycling to work, walking around / exercising,
doing the dishes or the laundry, cooking, eating lunch when I am by myself,
etc.

I find that podcasts are more engaging than just putting up some background
music on my headphones in these situations.

------
KC8ZKF
Omnibus with raconteur John Roderick, and quiz kid Ken Jennings is one of my
favorite podcasts. Light-hearted,odd history.

[https://www.omnibusproject.com](https://www.omnibusproject.com)

~~~
malloreon
If you like John Roderick, you will love his weekly 60-90 minute conversations
with Merlin Mann, "Roderick on the Line," which recently rounded the 300
episode mark.

The ease at which John and Merlin weave between interesting subjects and cool
stories from mostly-John's bonkers life is really something to behold.

EDIT: Also, John has another podcast with Dan Benjamin, "Road Work," that is a
lot more focused on how John's peculiar mind works. It is very good too!

~~~
KC8ZKF
Yes. It's "Roderick on the Line" that makes me think of him as a raconteur.

Don't forget about "Friendly Fire", the war movie podcast. His love of history
comes through in that almost as much as in "Omnibus."

